# When do hens start laying again?



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

After the hens have hatched their eggs and have little one's how long till they start to produce eggs again?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no hard and set rule. They generally do not go back to laying until they're done raising their peeps. And not all hens want to keep their chicks for the same amount of time.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

A few weeks then. Thanks.


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm kinda wondering the same thing. But thanks for the answers provided.


----------

